# Chiari I Malformation ICD-9 Code



## JulieK

All I can come up with a dx code for Chiari I Malformation is 741.00.  Does anyone have any other/better suggestions.  This is on an 80 year old woman.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## gost

For Type I, use 348.4.  741.x and 742.x are for Type II, III and IV.


----------



## JulieK

Thank you!  Can I ask how you got to the 348.4


----------



## ohn0disaster

If you look at the Index in your ICD-9-CM book under Malformation, go to *Chiari*. It lists for you type 1-4 and the respective codes. Always be sure to verify in the Tabular List. If you're unfamiliar with what Chiari Malformation type I is you may have to do some more research but I can tell you that gost is correct in his/her code selection. Hope this helps!


----------



## gost

ohn0disaster said:


> gost is correct in his/her code selection



lol!  I don't think I've ever been called a "he/she" before.  It's "he."  

-Joseph.


----------



## ohn0disaster

I thought you were a he but I didn't want to be wrong! Trying to be PC and all! Haha.


----------



## sleepycats

I agree with the Dx codes and this thread made me laugh!!


----------



## allport

*Chiari syndrome NOS*

What if the doctor does not specify the type, should we go with the type 1 code or can we not code it at all?  I do risk adjustment coding and I have no way to contact the provider.


----------



## jjenelds

What if they do not list a type 1-4. Just says chiari malformation. Is there is a default or can you not code it without a type?


----------

